# David Aldridge says we should trade for Vince Carter



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

What???

I disagree that we need to trade for a veteran. I think Roy and Outlaw are our veterans. Let's let the cake bake.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Link? or when? And why??


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

He was interviewed in the 3rd and talked about the Blazers moving some of their young pieces for Vince Carter. He said he hasn't heard anything but that it might be a good idea for the Blazers.

It's fun to think about. Martell, Serg and Batum/Frye for Vinsanity?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

He just said it during the summer league games that's on right now. He says we need a veteran and someone like Vince Carter would work great with our team.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Link? or when? And why??



It was just an example, he didn't mean he thought he was a perfect fit and was definately being talked about.....


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Considering NJ just gave up Jefferson for young pieces/expiring contracts, I bet the Nets would take on Raef and a young guy, possibly Sergio or Webster.

They're looking to set themselves up for the LeBron sweepstakes. But even so, I think Vince would be a chemistry killer on our team, demanding and taking away shots from Roy/Aldridge/Oden/Outlaw/Rudy.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

lets not get it twisted... vince wouldnt take or demand shots away from ANYONE. hed be there to give passes, take passes, and hit his shots off those passes. hes a phenomenal entry passer. so long as oden or aldrige has got position and knows how to accept a pass(no big guy vince has played with has been consistenly able to have soft hands) your gonna see him making like easier for greg. imo hed do really well in portland. and id be pleased to see him there.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

New Jersey would obviously trade Carter to us for picks and young talent, but it is a HORRIBLE idea for Portland to get Carter. All he can do is score, and we don't need it. We don't need another play maker, we don't need another scorer. Why pay him his GIANT contract when we can get a veteran to do the dirty work for 5-6 mil a year?

Aldridge isn't the brightest fish in the pond and was probably paid by NJ to say that.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> lets not get it twisted... vince wouldnt take or demand shots away from ANYONE. hed be there to give passes, take passes, and hit his shots off those passes. hes a phenomenal entry passer. so long as oden or aldrige has got position and knows how to accept a pass(no big guy vince has played with has been consistenly able to have soft hands) your gonna see him making like easier for greg. imo hed do really well in portland. and id be pleased to see him there.


Who are you kidding? He literally sabotaged a team up in Canada so he could get traded. He dogged his way into a trade. He is in the declining curve of his career and is not a good fit for this team. He is 31 yr old and plays the same position as Brandon Roy and Rudy. The guy is a loser.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

How about David Aldridge trades Kenny Smith and the DVDs of Season 3 of The Closer for Vince Carter, and leave us out of it, hmm?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Balian said:


> Who are you kidding? He literally sabotaged a team up in Canada so he could get traded. He dogged his way into a trade. He is in the declining curve of his career and is not a good fit for this team. He is 31 yr old and plays the same position as Brandon Roy and Rudy. The guy is a loser.


i cant take you seriously. first you bring up something from about 5 years ago to define a guy then you make a comment that lets me realize you know not a single thing about what you are talking about. including the 04-05 season that vince went to the nets hes played in 314 out of a possible 328 games. not a single one of those seasons was under 75 games played. and one was a full 82. on the declining curve? really he was like one of 5 or 6 guys last season to average at least 20 5 and 5. his assist and rebounding numbers were the best in his entire career. the nets didnt make the playoffs because of the Nets problems. not because of carters shortcomings.

EDIT: you should have left the original part of your post where it said he is always injured for NJ. just because i called you out on that nasty doesnt mean you had to punk out and edit it out.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Regardless, I wouldn't want Carter on Portland. If we wanted to go after a vet I would rather overpay for Prince.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I disagree that Vince would be a bad addition. First off, he is going to be much better than anyone we could get with our cap room. In addition, he is a known 'deferrer'. He isnt and has never been a 'go to guy' who will be selfish. I would easily deal Raef, Webster, Sergio, Ike and a 2009 protected 1st for him. But I would not go higher than that. 

His deal ends right around when I think Batum will be ready, and his passing skills would be the ultimate compliment to LMA and Oden.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lol at people thinking Carter would be a good fit. We need a ROLE PLAYER. No more stars/scorers. Someone that doesn't care about scoring, but about DEFENSE and doing the dirty work like going for offensive rebounds. Someone who doesn't have a HUGE contract because the role we will need him to play won't justify the money we'd have to pay him.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> i cant take you seriously. first you bring up something from about 5 years ago to define a guy then you make a comment that lets me realize you know not a single thing about what you are talking about. including the 04-05 season that vince went to the nets hes played in 314 out of a possible 328 games. not a single one of those seasons was under 75 games played. and one was a full 82. on the declining curve? really he was like one of 5 or 6 guys last season to average at least 20 5 and 5. his assist and rebounding numbers were the best in his entire career. the nets didnt make the playoffs because of the Nets problems. not because of carters shortcomings.
> 
> EDIT: you should have left the original part of your post where it said he is always injured for NJ. just because i called you out on that nasty doesnt mean you had to punk out and edit it out.


So I edited it ...its not my fault you were not fast enough to captured my post. The guy is 31 yr old. He dogged (avg around 15 pts ON PURPOSE) in his last stint in Toronto to get traded. This is a huge black mark in my book when it comes to character. And Portland, as KP mentioned thousands of time, is about culture. We don't need a guy who sabotaged his own team to get his way.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nah NJ isnt trading Vince. Besides the Blazers would be causing too much problems for the league with that much talent. Thorn isnt here to do other teams favors


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Blazers are better off without Vince. The Nets would be so lucky to get a couple of our players.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets arent complaining and have shown no indication they will trade him or want to trade him. Clearly they are positioning themselves for the 2010 FA bonanza. They are in no rush to trade Vince, besides they have a ton of young players on their squad. Vince's veteran leadership is needed on the Nets too


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> The Nets arent complaining and have shown no indication they will trade him or want to trade him. Clearly they are positioning themselves for the 2010 FA bonanza. They are in no rush to trade Vince, besides they have a ton of young players on their squad. Vince's veteran leadership is needed on the Nets too


totally agree with this post except the last word.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

KingSpeed said:


> What???
> 
> I disagree that we need to trade for a veteran. I think Roy and Outlaw are our veterans. Let's let the cake bake.


I disagree. I think it makes a ton of sense. Maybe not Vince Carter, but someone like that. Chauncey Billups or Prince would be two examples. 

I understand wanting to let the cake bake for one more year, and it would pain me to trade basically anyone on the roster, but at some point the stock on some of these young guys is going to go down, if for no other reason than they don't get to play. If we can trade a few of our young assets and land the right kind of talented veteran, I say we do it. But by no means do I think it's a necessity this year, and it should only be done if it's for the right price and player. I know it would affect our precious capspace and all that.


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

F--- Vince Carter for the numerous reasons outlined already by Balian and MrJayremmie. The guy is a turd. We've got scorers, and VC's veteran "leadership" is seriously overrated. This team just needs to gel next year and it'll be fine.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I beleive he clearly specifyed that it was not a rumor but an example. I however, See his point in him saying that the Blazers have to many young players under contract and moveing a cupple of them for a good vet. Vince Carter is just one or, How about Chauncey Billups ect. Don't give me any of that garbage about window time either. You know the blazers want to win now and they are ready.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I would take Vince Carter if it was a fire sale like Camby... If it's not a great deal, then let's wait until the trade deadline.

But, of course, if it's for something like Raef and Fyre, etc... I wouldn't mind finding room for Vince Carter (or trading him elsewhere for a profit)


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I wouldn't trade for a veteran this offseason. I'd do it next season. Why? Because this season is when we find out what this team is really made of. Demopoulos made reference to it in tonight's interview. 

How many variables do the Blazers have right now? 

- how healthy and productive will Greg Oden be, and how much of a defensive stopper and offensive playmaker will he be?

- how will LaMarcus Aldridge co-exist with Oden? 

- can Brandon Roy still flourish when the Blazers will be even more post-oriented with Oden inside?

- how good is Rudy Fernandez? what's his best position - alongside Roy, or in the second unit? 

- how good is Jerryd Bayless? good enough to be the PG, potentially, of a championship contender, or only good enough to be that combo guard off the bench?

- is this a good enough defensive team to get stops, and an athletic enough team to convert those stops into easy points? 

- will Webster show even more consistency, or will he backslide, making himself more expendable?

- was Outlaw's year an aberration, or has he really started to put it together - and will he fit in a rotation with Aldridge, Frye and Diogu at PF, or will he do well at SF? 

- if Oden's going to be pretty healthy, do the Blazers need Joel Pryzbilla, or can they get by with someone with less value? 

- what's the deal with Steve Blake? 

- and finally, does this team have the leadership and poise to win playoff games? 

Once the Blazers' brain trust have answers for those questions, I think they should make a decision on whether the team needs a vet. I'm reluctant, simply because I remember the nightmare of the '00-'02 teams, when the Blazers loaded up with Rod Strickland (the second time) and Detlef Schrempf, and what chemistry the team had just evaporated. The Blazers are set for the upcoming season. What they need to change will all depend on how the season answers the questions up above (and I'm sure, there are more questions I'm not thinking of...).


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

Can Vince play SF?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's the solution:

Portland trades Raef and Travis to New Jersey
New Jersey sends Carter to Houston
Houston sends SHANE BATTIER and Bobby Jackson to Portland

(We could just waive Jackson - he's only on a 1-year deal.)

If you want to tinker, go ahead, but I like the basics of Carter to Houston (I think he and McGrady are ready to try again) and Battier to us.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

How about we not and say we did?


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

^x2


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

meru said:


> Here's the solution:
> 
> Portland trades Raef and Travis to New Jersey
> New Jersey sends Carter to Houston
> ...


I suggest you just move to Houston and propose to Battier already. Not everyone here loves Battier like you do.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I disagree that Vince would be a bad addition. *First off, he is going to be much better than anyone we could get with our cap room. *In addition, he is a known 'deferrer'. He isnt and has never been a 'go to guy' who will be selfish. I would easily deal Raef, Webster, Sergio, Ike and a 2009 protected 1st for him. But I would not go higher than that.
> 
> His deal ends right around when I think Batum will be ready, and his passing skills would be the ultimate compliment to LMA and Oden.


how the hell do you know that??

and keep in mind that cap space can be used just as effectively in trades as for signing a free agent


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Balian, what do you have against Vince? You keep bringing up issues from the past, and ignore the fact that ever since Vince has been in New Jersey he has been a model citizen. You never hear about him getting into trouble with the law, he also happens to be one of the most charitable individuals in the game. He'd be a class act in Portland. Thats just off the court, on the court, he gives you a legit 20-23ppg/5apg/5rpg. How many guards or players in the league are capable of that?

Realize last year his scoring numbers dipped because he played on a bone spur in his ankle for close to 70 games


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's been mentioned that Aldridge was just trying to use an example to show what he thinks Ptd should do . . . package young potential pieces for a vet. He makes a good point that with all this talent, someone isn't going to be happy sitting on the bench waiting for their chance (could be a long wait with all that young talent in front of them). Besides making more for roster spots available allows KP to work his magic and fill those spots with more potential players in future drafts and free agent market.

The Carter thing isn't going to happen. Besides being on the decline, he has attitude issues and if not properly motivated, admittedly does not put in a full effort. Now he is even an older vet that if things don't go his way in a small market team . . . that is a bad combo.

Also, I like Aldridge, but it's not like he studies the Blazers. He was convinced Batum was going back overseas (contray to reports we have read, certainly isn't a given) and didn't know or think the Blazers had any roster spots left for Kop. So the Cater thing was just an off the cuff example of the point he was trying to make.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> How about we not and say we did?


How about we don't say we did and simply, not. No reason to pretend.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

meru said:


> Here's the solution:
> 
> Portland trades Raef and Travis to New Jersey
> New Jersey sends Carter to Houston
> ...


I'm not against getting Battier, but your proposal has us wiping out our salary cap room and losing Outlaw, for Battier? Much to high a price. Raef's contract will only be used if the target is at the same level as the top free agents they are looking at.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Blazers would have to give up Webster, Sergio and probably Batum (along with Raef's expiring) in order to get Carter. The Nets already have a plethora of young big men (Lopez, Yi, Boone, Williams, Anderson) so they wouldn't want Frye. They could also ask for one of the guys Portland has the rights to - Freeland/Kopponen.

He's a chucker. I don't know if he would fit that well with the current team, but he certainly would make you look even better on paper and replace A LOT of youth with some experience.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

What ever happened to Freeland? Why isn't he in summer league?


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

HB said:


> Balian, what do you have against Vince? You keep bringing up issues from the past, and ignore the fact that ever since Vince has been in New Jersey he has been a model citizen. You never hear about him getting into trouble with the law, he also happens to be one of the most charitable individuals in the game. He'd be a class act in Portland. Thats just off the court, on the court, he gives you a legit 20-23ppg/5apg/5rpg. How many guards or players in the league are capable of that?
> 
> Realize last year his scoring numbers dipped because he played on a bone spur in his ankle for close to 70 games


What do I have against Vince? He committed the cardinal sin of professional sport. He *dogged* his game just to get traded. This is the worst thing you could do as a professional athletic.

Also, he is 31 yr old. He is too old for this team. If KP is looking to land a veteran, he is looking at players 28 or under. Barrett was on the radio indicating KP's intention in regards to veterans. He specifically addressed the Vince Carter comment.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think it was Barrett who was on 95.5 this morning, talking about if the Blazers were to trade for a veteran, it'd be for a 26-28 year old player, NOT a guy in his 30's like Vince.
I think Vince had the talent to be really great, one of the best to ever play the game, but didn't have the MJ-like desire to. He had a good career, but just isn't a good fit for this team at this time.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Blazers would have to give up Webster, Sergio and probably Batum (along with Raef's expiring) in order to get Carter. The Nets already have a plethora of young big men (Lopez, Yi, Boone, Williams, Anderson) so they wouldn't want Frye. They could also ask for one of the guys Portland has the rights to - Freeland/Kopponen.



Why do you think it would take all those players? Didn't they trade RJ for just Yi?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> How about we don't say we did and simply, not. No reason to pretend.


How about we don't say we did, and not, but let others think we did?


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

My favorite nickname for Vince Carter is "Half-Man Half-a-Season" (from Hardwood Paroxysm).

I think that sums up my feelings about trading for him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He has missed only a handful of games in the past 4 or so seasons


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Getting Vince Carter would be like watching this commercial over and over and over and over and over again. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2OwnwBwTg4c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2OwnwBwTg4c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

and thats just because we'd have to deal with his idiot fanbase (excluding, of course, Max).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nah, there are barely any Vince fans on this site anymore. Lol but the irony of that above statement is thats coming from a Portland fan. You guys take loyalty to a whole new level.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HB said:


> Nah, there are barely any Vince fans on this site anymore. Lol but the irony of that above statement is thats coming from a Portland fan. You guys take loyalty to a whole new level.


Loyalty to team is different than Loyalty to player.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

It's_GO_Time said:


> It's been mentioned that Aldridge was just trying to use an example to show what he thinks Ptd should do . . . package young potential pieces for a vet. He makes a good point that with all this talent, someone isn't going to be happy sitting on the bench waiting for their chance (could be a long wait with all that young talent in front of them). Besides making more for roster spots available allows KP to work his magic and fill those spots with more potential players in future drafts and free agent market.
> 
> The Carter thing isn't going to happen. Besides being on the decline, he has attitude issues and if not properly motivated, admittedly does not put in a full effort. Now he is even an older vet that if things don't go his way in a small market team . . . that is a bad combo.
> 
> Also, I like Aldridge, but it's not like he studies the Blazers. He was convinced Batum was going back overseas (contray to reports we have read, certainly isn't a given) and didn't know or think the Blazers had any roster spots left for Kop. So the Cater thing was just an off the cuff example of the point he was trying to make.


I don't really think vary many people understand the ward *example* in here. David Aldridge made that vary clear. He also does have a point about all the young players under contract


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Vince Carter is still a _vary _terrible example for his fit with the team and his contract, which would overlap the extensions to Aldridge and Roy. Josh Howard would be a much better fit as a player, and his contract is manageable and up in only two years.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

#10 said:


> Vince Carter is still a _vary _terrible example for his fit with the team and his contract, which would overlap the extensions to Aldridge and Roy. Josh Howard would be a much better fit as a player, and his contract is manageable and up in only two years.


I think the point was more about sending young players with potential for a vet and he used a team that is looking to rebuild. True Cater wasn't the best example, but Dallas isn't looking to rebuild. 

My guess is that if Dallas trades Howard, it will be for a player(s) that will step in and contribute right away. Dallas hasn't raised the white flag and decided to break down the team looking towards the future like NJ is doing . . . yet. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

A better example Aldridge should have used would have been Chauncey Billups. Detroit is looking for some young pieces and I think Billups might be tradeable.eace:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

vince carter would instantly make us contenders for the title, while clearing roster spots, and giving us one of the best all around offensive players in the game. if we could get him for cheap cheap(like raef/sergio/webster), we would be fools not to jump on that in a heartbeat.

check his stats since he has been in new jersey, and try to find someone better. (ill give you a hint, its a short list full of future hall of famers)


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> I think the point was more about sending young players with potential for a vet and he used a team that is looking to rebuild. True Cater wasn't the best example, but Dallas isn't looking to rebuild.
> 
> My guess is that if Dallas trades Howard, it will be for a player(s) that will step in and contribute right away. Dallas hasn't raised the white flag and decided to break down the team looking towards the future like NJ is doing . . . yet. :biggrin:


Well they should be looking to rebuild, that team is going nowhere fast. Fair point though, I wasn't thinking about the motivation for the other team. I still think an Outlaw/Webster + Koponen + ??? would be attractive to them after what happened during the playoffs.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Why are we jumping David Aldridge's nuts for suggesting this team go out and get *for example* a proven veteran like Carter? I don't want Carter, but that's not because I think he's a terrible guy or a terrible player, I just think he doesn't bring the complimentary skill set that this particular roster needs.

If the Blazers are trying to fill holes, then I think they need a solid veteran, defensive minded wing, who can hit the open 3 (ala James Posey, Shane Battier, Ron Artest, Tayshaun Prince, et. al.).

I was definitely one of those people who felt for a very long time that we should keep everyone together and let them develop organically, but lately I'm leaning more and more toward the line of thought that sees a looming minute crunch for a lot of young guys who are not going to be pleased rotting on the bench, especially as many are going to be coming up on contract years. It's not just about veteran leadership, but this team is setting itself up for a chemistry "crisis" with too many bodies and not enough minutes to go around.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> vince carter would instantly make us contenders for the title, while clearing roster spots, and giving us one of the best all around offensive players in the game. if we could get him for cheap cheap(like raef/sergio/webster), we would be fools not to jump on that in a heartbeat.
> 
> check his stats since he has been in new jersey, and try to find someone better. (ill give you a hint, its a short list full of future hall of famers)


I would do that trade in a heartbeat. I would even though in a 2nd rounder for next year. Although I think Jersey might want Outlaw insted of Webster.


----------

